# need partition creator



## stealthfighter (Sep 10, 2006)

I need some kind of siftware that will let me create partitions... I want to put page file in center of the disk where it's the fastest.. I looked up partition magic but I have yo pay 70$?? screw that... I need something free


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gparted = free

get that it works well


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 10, 2006)

Only 1 thing I need to know before I do this.





I would assume the area I have circled is at the beginning of the disk... if I create a partition there, will it overwrite?
OMFG, I downloaded gparted and followed the links and whatnot but aLL I GET IS A ZIPPED FILE WITH LOADS OF FILES THAT DONT EVEN HAVE A .whatever EXTENTION?! wtf is that!!


----------



## Chewy (Sep 10, 2006)

yo I used partion magic, worked perfect.

 I wouldent think that gparted it would overwrite your stuff, but if you want a for sure thing dl partition magic.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 10, 2006)

Chewy said:


> yo I used partion magic I dl'ed from a torrent site, worked perfect.
> 
> I wouldent think that gparted it would overwrite your stuff, but if you want a for sure thing dl partition magic.



We dont do illegal stuff here on TPU!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 10, 2006)

stealthfighter said:


> Only 1 thing I need to know before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plz Make that pic bigger...  It is too small


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 10, 2006)

man i used imageshack... imageshack is gay and every time I try to get to the big image it takes me to a different website. There's ads at every corner there..


----------



## G.T (Sep 10, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We dont do illegal stuff here on TPU!



Sure we do, we are usually just more discreet about it.


----------



## technicks (Sep 11, 2006)

Chewy said:


> yo I used partion magic I dl'ed from a torrent site, worked perfect.
> 
> I wouldent think that gparted it would overwrite your stuff, but if you want a for sure thing dl partition magic.



Be sure that when u use PM you close all programs. i didn't, and almost lost all my data.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2006)

G.T said:


> Sure we do, we are usually just more discreet about it.



Shh... they will find out my secret.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 11, 2006)

Discussion of piracy is not allowed guys .


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 11, 2006)

Why is it that when i download gparted its just a bunch of files in a folder, most of which don't even have extentions?


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 11, 2006)

Because you forgot to download the liveCD. Download the liveCD, it will come in ISO format. After you've done that, use Nero or something to burn it onto CD (in Nero- SmartStart, Copy and Backup, burn image to disk, change file type to "Image Files", select the image, burn CD). Once the liveCD is burned, you need to stick the CD in your drive and reboot your computer. Go into BIOS and make sure that you're booting off the CD before your hard drive. Then it should prompt you to boot from the CD. Do that, and then it will automatically load linux and Gparted. The rest is easy enough .


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 11, 2006)

linux? uhoh... never even SAW linux in-action before... might as well let the sleeping dog lie here...


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 11, 2006)

Relax, by "runs linux", I mean "runs linux in a way that requires no user interaction to work". It's a liveCD. It will not write any files to your computer, if won't replace your Windows startup logo with a penguin, and you'll hardly notice anything different. That liveCD is designed soley to run that program, so stop worrying and start partitioning .


----------



## G.T (Sep 11, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Shh... they will find out my secret.



I know nuffin, I was never here so I couldn't have said nuffin...

*vanishes in a cloud of smoke*


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 13, 2006)

That's illegal for one... and for two most warez sites are infested with viruses and shit. My PC would die as it has NO protection whatsoever.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 13, 2006)

Discussion of piracy is *NOT* allowed.


----------

